# Dell G3 3579 - No Bootable Devices Found



## bowmar (May 30, 2003)

Strange situation with Dell Laptop....
Windows was corrupted and not booting, made Windows 10 Bootable USB, Switched from UEFI to Legacy Boot options, Installed Windows In deleting Partitions, recreating, formatting and installing... All worked and install complete.
Restart laptop and get "No Bootable Devices Found".
Checked in BIOS and hard drives are present, Diagnostics test hard drive as okay.
Situation appears to be caused by the Boot Process not detecting hard drives.
Tried updating BIOS using Dell Flash BIOS.. It detects Update but fails (Tried next Update on list and it fails also).

So, following some Dell users having similat issue (Older Laptops), I tried............
"Boot Sequence" in BIOS you have option to 'add boot option'....
Advice was give name MyBoot, File System: FS1, Directory: EFI (My laptop does not have EFI Directory), Then Choose BOOT and finally BOOTX64.EFI
This has worked for a number of Users.

Think this is an updated version of that BIOS, has anyone an Idea of what i should be setting up as the 'Boot Option'....
Laptop Warranty Expired January 2020, Its quite Hi-Spec and would love to get it working again especially with Home Schooling
Many Thanks in Advance for your Time
John


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Have you tried using another HDD.


----------



## bowmar (May 30, 2003)

No, windows installs without error (I can partition and format too). Dell Diagnostic returns correctly.
There are 2 drives installed (1 X SSD and 1 x Sata). Chances of 2 18 Month old drives failing at exact same time has to be very low !
Other Dell users report this fault with issue regarding Boot Process.
Thanks


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

You may want to try to reset the bios by removing the battery for a few minutes and try again.


----------



## bowmar (May 30, 2003)

texasbullet.... thanks again, but no joy !
The BIOS has definitely got a corrupt boot path, ive formatted SSD and installed windows (as with 1st drive), no issues, but still no bootable devices.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I have the feeling that the windows install went to one drive and the Boot Manager is pointing to the other, and that is using UEFI and not legacy.

When you install Windows, you should only have the drive you want Windows on connected. Also keep it on UEFI.

What is the service tag?


----------



## bowmar (May 30, 2003)

Hi Couriant,
Service Tag: 7TBBDQ2
If i keep it on UEFI it wont boot to Windows install on the USB Stick ?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

bowmar said:


> Hi Couriant,
> Service Tag: 7TBBDQ2
> If i keep it on UEFI it wont boot to Windows install on the USB Stick ?


I guess it depends on how you did the install disk. If you used Rufus and used BIOS as the setting to create the boot disk, then it will not (should not) work with UEFI.


----------



## bowmar (May 30, 2003)

Totally Lost now.... I used windows media creator, i also disabled the sata drive in BIOS, then reinstalled on the SSD exact same outcome 'No Bootable Devices Found’


----------



## bowmar (May 30, 2003)

Error on my behalf, I had been installing from Legacy USB instead of UEFI USB, The UEFI USB sets up GPT Partition and this is what laptop is looking for at BOOT.
Thanks anyway guys


----------

